# are they fighting or breeding?



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok i have 3 8" piranha's i bought em off a guy because they are breeding p's but the problem is i have noe clue if there breeding or fighting. how can i tell??


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Well you say they are breeding p's, keep an eye out for eggs.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok... they have only been in the tank for 2 days and theres a lot of agression. is this normal


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

if they are breeding then they will tend to be a little bit more aggressive. just keep an eye out for the eggs!!


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok cool thanks alot


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

have you noticed any change in colour?darkening? have you noticed any nest building? it could be pre-mating rituals or they can just be establishing territory.

PS. you should of had got the breeders from me


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i asked you dude lol, but your wouldn't part out i paid, 60 for the 3 8-9"


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

ya sorry i need to sell the whole lot(all6)


----------

